# Cosmo's kids! Bowed legs?



## Crossroads Boers

The dappled doeling came out first. Only her head was presenting so I had to help pull her out. And then the red doeling was breach with only one back leg sticking out. I had to help with her too. They are both very lively and are LOUD. :laugh: Cosmo is being a wonderful mother!!  She still looks like she could have another one but it has been 45 minuted since the red was born so I am not sure if she does. Her poll smelled a bit bucky before she kidded... :scratch:

I am so happy!!! :stars: :stars: The dapple is definitely a keeper!!


----------



## nubians2

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

Soo pretty! Congrats and hopefully more to come


----------



## Lamancha Lady

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

Grsts on the cute :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## nancy d

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

Beautiful beautiful, way to go Cosmo & good job Crossroads!


----------



## Stephanie

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

They are beautiful....Congrats!!


----------



## iddybit acres

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

Beautiful kid"s!


----------



## lissablack

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

They sure are pretty. Congrats on a safe delivery, good mama, and girls.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

Congratulations :applaud: I love the little dappled one


----------



## rosti

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

Congratulations on the kids!


----------



## RPC

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

Congrats on the kids have you gone in to make sure there was not another one stuck?


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

:stars: Yayy Cosmo! Congratulations!! They are adorable


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

They are gorgeous!!! WOWZA I LOVE THAT DAPPLE GIRL! Congrats! I can't believe she only had 2 in there!! Surely there was another one, maybe it got lost and is still trying to find it's way out? lol


----------



## Iwantgoats

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

Congratulations!! Love the dapple!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

Thanks everyone! We weighed the kids and the dapple is 10 pounds and the red is 9.5 pounds! :shocked: It looks like cosmo is done. she lost her afterbirth and hasn't had any contractions. Roger, I tried to feel for a stuck kid after the red was born and I didn't feel anything.

They are both walking around and eating great, and are still very vocal. They are adorable!! I am so happy with them!! 

Here are some more pictures!


----------



## Anna

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

Beautiful! That dapple baby is something else! And goodness, what big babies at that!! So happy for you! :stars: :stars:


----------



## Jessica84

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

Congrats! Im sure your one excited mama! No wonder there were only 2, they look like they should have come out a month ago? Wondering what the lbs are......well congrats again, and have fun, I know you have been waiting for this


----------



## Crossroads Boers

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

The dapple was 10 pounds and the red one was 9.5 pounds. :0)


----------



## Frosty1

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

Congrats!! They're super cute!!


----------



## groovyoldlady

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

Huzzah! They're wonderful!!!! :clap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

So adorable!


----------



## DavyHollow

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

OMG THEY ARE SOO CUTE!!
They are big girls too, probs why she bloated like that.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM!! :lovey: :lovey: :lovey: :lovey:
So gorgeous. Well worth the wait and wondering.
WHAT ARE YA GONNA CALL THEM????


----------



## Jessica84

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

WOW!! The biggest I have had so far (14 kids) was 9lbs as a single. And by the way, Im in love with the dappled!!


----------



## Bit of Everything

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

I am so loving that spotted doeling!!! I sure wish I could have one like that.


----------



## packhillboers

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

Beautiful little kids. Never knew goats could be so pretty and cute!


----------



## bessmiller

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

Congratulations! What beautiful girls. I am so surprised there was only two!


----------



## kccjer

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

Wow! Gotta love that pretty little dapple color!


----------



## pennyspasture

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

Adorable! Someday I would love to own a doe like that little dapple.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

Yah! I am just in love with the dapple doeling! She is so pretty!  I am really surprised out how very dappled she is because her sire, grandsire, and great grandsire, are not too spotted. And most of the babies that I have seen out of her greatgrandsire have been spotted, but not so loudly dappled as she is. I am definitely going to keep her and will probably have to sell her sister. [Can't keep every kid, although I wish I could.]

We decided to name the dappled doeling "Sparkle 'n' shine" and call her sparkles for short. [Thanks for the name idea Davy Hollow!]  And we don't really know what to call the red doeling yet. We were thinking possibly "Razzle Dazzle" but I don't think that really fits her. :scratch: What do you guys think?


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

Oh my gosh sooo cute!


----------



## GoatJoy

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

They are just beautiful!! Congrats!!! :leap:


----------



## GoatJoy

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*



Crossroads Boers said:


> Yah! I am just in love with the dapple doeling! She is so pretty!  I am really surprised out how very dappled she is because her sire, grandsire, and great grandsire, are not too spotted. And most of the babies that I have seen out of her greatgrandsire have been spotted, but not so loudly dappled as she is. I am definitely going to keep her and will probably have to sell her sister. [Can't keep every kid, although I wish I could.]
> 
> We decided to name the dappled doeling "Sparkle 'n' shine" and call her sparkles for short. [Thanks for the name idea Davy Hollow!]  And we don't really know what to call the red doeling yet. We were thinking possibly "Razzle Dazzle" but I don't think that really fits her. :scratch: What do you guys think?


How bout Ruby Moon? :slapfloor: Sorry I was trying to incorporate her color with the whole galaxy theme! Let us know what you pic! Are you keeping both?


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

Adorable babies...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

Thanks Pam. 

GoatJoy we decided to name the little red baby "Sparkle'n Rubies".


----------



## Maggie

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

How lucky are you!! A dapple and a red, I'm so envious. They are soo adorable :greengrin:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

*Re: Cosmo's kids!*

What gorgeous babies!!! They are so darling!

:stars: :stars: x2!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

*Re: Cosmo's kids! *New Video On Page 3!**

Here is a video from this morning! They are doing great! :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Cosmo's kids! *New Video On Page 3!**

So cute and well put together video.... :thumb: :hi5: :thumbup:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

*Re: Cosmo's kids! *New Video On Page 3!**

Thanks!

They are doing great still and are pretty active little babies. 
I am a little concerned about Sparkles legs. They are pretty bowed out in the front, and her back legs are crooked. I noticed that a few hours after she was born, and they don't seem to have gotten any straiter. So I am wondering If you guys have any advice at what I should do? I have heard about giving BoSe and splinting but I have never done anything like that before so I am a little worried that I could injure her, at least with splinting.


----------



## ksalvagno

They are just adorable!


----------



## RPC

I would try the BoSe but I have also never had that problem.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I'd definitely try Bo-Se or selenium e gel. Maybe she just needs a few days to straighten out ::fingers crossed!::


----------



## Maggie

I'd try the BoSe too, and give her a few days without splinting. We always give 1/2cc BoSe at birth, our area is pretty selenium deficient.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree....give a Bo-se shot and it won't hurt to give vit A&D shot...


----------



## nancy d

Great video love the song & those kids look even better on the move, you have some incredible babies!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Awww, that video made my girls and I smile and smile and smile!


----------



## packhillboers

The extra supplements are good I think to be sure it isnt a nutritional thing. I am wondering if her legs were folded under inside womb and if perhaps she may have a bit of distended tendon issues going on. That is just a guess going by what we had happen with our one experience. They sometimes will straighten out on their own but some believe that stretching the legs out daily will help too. We did this and eventually they stretched out but we had a very bad case and I had to splint one hoof and retrain it to go straight. They grow so fast so best to work with it now.


----------



## packhillboers

That is an awesome video with great music too! That was my parent's favorite song. So cute.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Quick question, how do you add music to a youtube video?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks for your suggestions everyone. We will be going out on Monday so I can get the BoSe from the vet then. PackHill Boers: I was wondering if she might have some distended tendons too. I have tried to gently straighten/stretch out her front legs but they are really tight and stiff.

We had fun making the video! I am glad it made you guys smile  

Lost Prairie: We use Microsoft Movie maker to make them, and their is a little button that you can push that says "Add music". You then can buy a song on line for up to 1.00, or just use a song that you have saved on your computer.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Thanks! Will have to try that sometime


----------



## Crossroads Boers

You're welcome!  Good luck! :hi5:


----------



## toth boer goats

> Thanks for your suggestions everyone.


 :hi5:


----------



## MAW

I'd be happy too  It just doesn't get much cuter than those two. Congrats!


----------



## ptgoats45

They sure are cute!

I've had a few kids born with bowed legs and somewhat crooked hind legs, they usually straighten out in a few days, a week at most. I asked my vet about this and he said kids usually have crooked legs at birth when there are multiples becuase they can end up laying in the mom funny or have their legs tucked up and didn't have enough room to move around towards the end so the tendons were tightened. He told me that generally they let the kids straighten out on their own before giving them anything. He said the best thing is to have them out where they can run and play as much as possible to exercise their legs.


----------



## got2bkidding

Omg Im in love with your kids they are sooooooooooooo adorable and perfect names. The video was super cute as well nothing better than watching kids. Congrats Cosmos and Crossroads Boers :stars: hlala:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Got2Bkidding and ptgoats45! I love them too!

Their legs are actually improving now. I have waited on the BoSe and have let them out to run around and play and they have really straitened out. I think they should be back to normal within the next week or so as they get more exercise.  

We just had another doe kid today. She surprised us with a single 7 1/2 pound painted girl!  If you would like to see her we posted her in this forum and the title is: Addy kidded...SURPRISE.


----------



## toth boer goats

That is good to hear.... :thumb: 


congrats ...on the newest babies..... :hi5:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks!

The babies's legs are much better today!


----------



## Jessaba

I was sitting here wondering if she ever kidded. As I have been busy this past weekend and with possible snow 1-2inches tonight. :hair: 

Such pretty kids and omg I love the white and red one....beautiful!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Jessaba  

Yeah, I know you just gotta love the weather :sigh: It is pouring down rain here. :hair:


----------



## toth boer goats

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------

